# ¿Sesear es malo en España?



## Residente Calle 13

_Los que sesean son andaluces o canarios, o murcianos, o hispanoamericanos. Distinguir entre s-z es la realización más neutra, la menos marcada dialectalmente. Y también —y esto es lo importante— la menos marcada socialmente.  _source


¿Es cierto? 

Feel free to answer in English if you prefer.


----------



## belén

Yo no lo veo malo, lo veo normal, uno habla como ha aprendido a hablar, no tiene más misterio que ese.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias, Belen.


----------



## fenixpollo

Estoy seguro que habrás visto *este hilo * interesante sobre el tema polémico, pero si no....  

Saludos.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias, Fenix. El hilo es interesantísimo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Malo es mucho decir, la verdad. En televisión tiende a evitarse (pero no siempre), y algunas personas lo consideran una incorrección debido a su educación. La verdad es que en ciertas partes de Andalucía, cuando peor es la educación de una persona, más cecean y sesean, pero quizá se deba a que nos han inculcado desde pequeños que lo correcto es el castellano, y muchos prefieren evitarlo para que no piensen mal de ellos. Debo decir que los que cecean en "ezzezo" a veces son muy difíciles de entender, creedme. En cualquier caso, los andaluces en general están orgullosos de su acento (yo soy andaluz, por si alguien no lo sabía).

Cambiando de tema ligeramente, si acabamos todos seseando, yo abogaría por la supresión de la letra "z" por innecesaria al no pronunciarse y por problemas potenciales al deletrear (que he notado en hispanohablantes y andaluces), así como estoy a favor de la supresión de la "v" ,la "h" y la "q", y de modificar las reglas con la "g" y la "c". Pero mejor no empiezo con este tema...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias, Lazarus.

Entonces, si hubiera que decir que hay una jerarquía en España, por lo general, sería de más a menos prestigioso :

1) diferenciación de *c/z* y *s*
2) seseo
3) ceceo


¡Es una pregunta no una opinion!


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues te doy mi opinión: Implicitamente creo que es así en general (pero habrá quien no esté de acuerdo, claro). Sin embargo, esto sólo se aplica a los que viven en España (creo yo, de nuevo); no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir nada de los demás hispanohablantes.

Un saludo


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> _Los que sesean son andaluces o canarios, o murcianos, o hispanoamericanos. Distinguir entre s-z es la realización más neutra, la menos marcada dialectalmente. Y también —y esto es lo importante— la menos marcada socialmente. _source
> 
> 
> ¿Es cierto?
> 
> Feel free to answer in English if you prefer.


Nunca he oído sesear a los murcianos y he ido muchos años a Murcia. No pronuncian la s de final de palabra pero el seseo nunca lo he oído.
Y en algunas zonas rurales de Cataluña y de Valencia he oído sesear (sobre todo a personas mayores) cuando hablan en castellano.


----------



## belén

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Y en algunas zonas rurales de Cataluña y de Valencia he oído sesear (sobre todo a personas mayores) cuando hablan en castellano.



Cierto. A la gente mayor de habla catalana le cuesta mucho hacer las "c" y las "z" ya que en catalán no existe ese sonido. También las "j" y las "g", mi abuelita, que se crío hablando mallorquín, decía "recoquer" en vez de "recoger" y "cugar" en vez de "jugar" cuando hablaba castellano


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dice el diccionario panhispánico de dudas que el *seseo *se da en:


toda Hispanoamérica
Canarias
parte de Andalucía
algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz


entre las clases populares de:



 Valencia
Cataluña
Mallorca
el País Vasco
algunas zonas rurales de Galicia
También dice que el _seseo *meridional*_ y el  hispanoamericano gozan de  total aceptación en la norma culta. Supongo, entonces, que ese seseo _*septentrional *_no goza la misma aceptación.



Amigos, de España yo no sé casi nada. Por eso pregunto. Cuando veo a TVE, veo que la gente habla como quiere pero nunca me fijé si los que trabajan para TVE tienen un acento u otro.


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Dice el diccionario panhispánico de dudas que el *seseo *se da en:
> 
> toda Hispanoamérica
> Canarias
> parte de Andalucía
> algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz
> 
> entre las clases populares de:
> 
> 
> Valencia
> Cataluña
> Mallorca
> el País Vasco
> algunas zonas rurales de Galicia
> También dice que el _seseo *meridional*_ y el hispanoamericano gozan de total aceptación en la norma culta. Supongo, entonces, que ese seseo _*septentrional *_no goza la misma aceptación.
> 
> 
> 
> Amigos, de España yo no sé casi nada. Por eso pregunto. Cuando veo a TVE, veo que la gente habla como quiere pero nunca me fijé si los que trabajan para TVE tienen un acento u otro.


El seseo en la zona septentrional y central yo diría que es anecdótico, como el de Murcia. Más que puntos son, seguramente, puntitos.  
Y, como también ha comentado Belén antes, en zonas de Cataluña, Valencia, Baleares y País Vasco se da en zonas rurales y entre personas mayores, al menos yo lo he oído asi. Su incidencia es bastante escasa.


----------



## betulina

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> También dice que el _seseo *meridional*_ y el  hispanoamericano gozan de  total aceptación en la norma culta. Supongo, entonces, que ese seseo _*septentrional *_no goza la misma aceptación.



Hola!
Yo soy catalanohablante y cuando hablo  en castellano, o especialmente cuando digo alguna palabra suelta en castellano, "se me cuelan" seseos, y esto siempre es motivo de burla (burla benigna y juguetona, se entiende) de alguien... lo cual seguro que no pasa en muchas otras zonas. 
En la zona septentrional, aunque se puede dar, sí, no es la manera ¿estándar? de hablar el castellano. Como dicen diego y belén, es anecdótico.

Saludos!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Gracias, Betulina.

Según lo que dices causa risas ese seseo más porque es inesperado que otra cosa. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Yo soy catalanohablante y cuando hablo en castellano, o especialmente cuando digo alguna palabra suelta en castellano, "se me cuelan" seseos, y esto siempre es motivo de burla (burla benigna y juguetona, se entiende) de alguien... lo cual seguro que no pasa en muchas otras zonas.


 
Uau Betulina, esto me sorprende, siendo tú de Badalona... ¡¡aquí al lado!!

Bueno, en Barcelona no se sesea, sólo lo hace la gente mayor. Os contaré mi situación: ninguno de mis cuatro abuelos sabe decir la "z" y sesean. La siguiente generación (la de mis padres) no tiene este problema y no sesea nunca: las zetas, zetas; y las eses, eses. La siguiente generación (la mía) tampoco sesea en castellano, a mi nunca se me ha colado ninguna ese donde en principio no tocaba. Y eso que aprendí a hablar en catalán.


----------



## betulina

Hola Residente 

Sí, un poco sí que es por inesperado. Aquí se espera que una persona joven y de ciudad hable "correctamente" (se entiende que aquí lo "correcto" es el no seseo) y claro, cuando no te sale bien...


----------



## ampurdan

No creo que Betulina quiera decir eso. El seseo de un catalán causa risa a sus congéneres que dominan mejor la fonética del castellano, porque delata su origen (aunque de antemano ya se sepa..., es algo difícil de explicar). Imagínate un estadounidense angloparlante que ha conseguido pronunciar perfectamente la "r" española y se ríe de un colega suyo que cuando habla en castellano conserva la "r" del inglés americano.


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Uau Betulina, esto me sorprende, siendo tú de Badalona... ¡¡aquí al lado!!


 Pues sí, chica... soy uno de los puntitos que decía diego... A veces me cuesta que me salga... es que este sonido tiene lo suyo...  Como la "j" que decía Belén... no hago la "k", pero es más bien una "h" aspirada, creo...

EDIT - Estoy muy de acuerdo con ampurdan!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No creo que Betulina quiera decir eso. El seseo de un catalán causa risa a sus congéneres que dominan mejor la fonética del castellano, porque delata su origen (aunque de antemano ya se sepa..., es algo difícil de explicar). Imagínate un estadounidense angloparlante que ha conseguido pronunciar perfectamente la "r" española y se ríe de un colega suyo que cuando habla en castellano conserva la "r" del inglés americano.



¿Entonces sería como un hispano bilingüe que se haya críado en los Estados Unidos y que por lo general pronuncia perfectamente el inglés y de repente te suelta un «estop it right now» ?


----------



## Laia

Estoy de acuerdo con Ampurdan... Es más (por favor, que nadie se ofenda) pero cuando en Barcelona escuchamos a una persona joven sesear en castellano, lo primero que pensamos es que "es de pueblo".


----------



## ampurdan

¡Sí, eso es!

EDIT - Me refería a lo que ha dicho Residente.


----------



## ampurdan

¿De pueblo? Será por eso que sensillo/cencillo me trajo de cabeza de niño.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿De pueblo? Será por eso que sensillo/cencillo me trajo de cabeza de niño.


 
No sé porqué, pero es así... No me extraña que luego nos llamen de "pixapins" para arriba... 

Ampurdan, no te enfades conmigo...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

También quisiera aclara que lo que se ha dicho aquí sobre *ese *seseo no es lo que se dice sobre el seseo de alguien de una región seseante. O sea, que por lo general, en el norte y el centro de España, cuando sesea un argentino, un mexicano, o un canario, no provoca esa reacción.

Creo que es importante que no se confunda una cosa con la otra.


----------



## librosenespanol

Sesear no es malo, es lo mismo que un britanico hable con un americano, las diferencias de pronunciacion y entonacion son distintas.

Para mi, alguien que hable con acento hace mas divertida una conversacion


----------



## maidens

Laia said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Ampurdan... Es más (por favor, que nadie se ofenda) pero cuando en Barcelona escuchamos a una persona joven sesear en castellano, lo primero que pensamos es que "es de pueblo".


 
he tenido la suerte de conocer varias chicas españolas y la verdad es que todas me dijeron que les gustaba mi forma de hablar. así que imagino que no hay un rechazo tan fuerte al seseo.


----------



## Laia

maidens said:
			
		

> he tenido la suerte de conocer varias chicas españolas y la verdad es que todas me dijeron que les gustaba mi forma de hablar. así que imagino que no hay un rechazo tan fuerte al seseo.


 
Pero tú eres argentino, y yo hablaba de catalanes.


----------



## lazarus1907

> he tenido la suerte de conocer varias chicas españolas y la verdad es que todas me dijeron que les gustaba mi forma de hablar. así que imagino que no hay un rechazo tan fuerte al seseo.



Los acentos "hispanoamericanos" se consideran en general "monos" o "dulces", mientras que el seseo español se considera cateto, para desgracia de los españoles.  

Al menos, es mi impresión.


----------



## gato2

Yo creo que la definicion que ha dado al principio diegobds es cierta. Sesear no es malo pero, a menos que vengas de ciertas regiones concretas, sesear tiene ciertas connotaciones sociales.


----------

